# help with sound in Alco FA-1 and FB-1



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi guys yet another question I just got two other Alco FA-1 and a Alco FB-1 units to maybe complete my ABBA setup I plan to install four Rev Receivers in each loco. The two locos I just got came gutted and have MRC Decoders installed #0001817http://www.modelrectifier.com/searc...sp?ID=8289 what I would like to know is can I have the Mrc Decoders installed just to give sound ie idle and running sound my plan was to us a phoenix PB9 card for the main Head unit with the hole 9 yards to it. If I just wire the Mrc unit to get power will it be able to just give me sound or not. Also can I run two or more speakers from a phoenix unit or will I risk a blowout of the card to give me sound in the other locos or is one good installed in one Loco 


Thanks 





Kevin


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin,

First question: why bother putting receivers in B units? Do you plan to run your B unit separately? Why not just run the A units, and set the B Units up like, well, B Units. 

I have an old Aristo FA-FB set up like this:

FA- REVO receiver, Phoenix 2k2 card, speaker. I cut and threw all the boards inside this old unit. Power pick up goes to a terminal strip. From there, I have connected the REVO non plug and play board. I also have some connectors running out where the old board with the motor switches was located. Those wires connect to the B unit. I am feeding the power pick ups from the B unit back to the A unit, where they tie in to the terminal strip. Two wires for motor control go back to the B unit as do two wires for the speaker. I found the easiest place to mount the speaker is under the fan grill (I removed the fan units).

Very simple set up and works great.

Mark


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The MRC may work fine connected to the motor leads, but you will have to try it, since the Revo TE puts out PWM power, not regular "analog" DC. 

If you do this, a decoder will be powering 2 motors and an MRC board, so I would stick to your original plan, otherwise you run the risk of overloading the Revo (4 motors and 2 sound cards). 

The Revo's are so cheap, I would not recommend trying to run 2 locos with them. Yes, I know that many people have done it, but there are also people with overheating problems with the Revo, so for $60 why take a chance? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

Greg i agree with you there cheap put them in all four and mu them and i should be fine i would not be using the MRC to control the Motor just seeing if i could use the sound from the card just give the card power to power the sound i have. the two first unit i have where factory unit so i rewired them for track or battery. which is what i will be doing for these other two i was just wondering if i would still be able to get sound from them i still plan on getting a Pb9 unit for the main loco but have sound behind it would be cool


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I guess I was not very clear, hook the MRC decoders to the motor output of the Revo, (along with the motors too, ha ha). 

Try it... it may work, or the MRC might go nuts with the PWM power and go to full speed. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## krogerssolar (Jan 8, 2009)

ok ill give it a try Thanks


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

The MRC sound is terrible at best. They really belong in a trash can


----------

